
Show HN: Vocab Watch – A simple vocabulary builder to improve your vocabulary - manibatra
https://itunes.apple.com/app/vocab-watch/id1393813585?mt=8
======
manibatra
I love reading and would come across words that I did not know the meaning of.
Hence, I built this simple app for iPhone and Apple Watch to help me improve
my vocabulary. My requirements were an app that notifies me and allows me to
create sentences using the words I want to learn.

